# Please dont text while you drive.



## Aristo (Aug 15, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_BqFkRwdFZ0&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## butcher (Aug 15, 2013)

Thank you for posting the video, it is a wake up call, I do not know anything about texting, but I see where being distracted while driving for even a very short period of time can change lives, or end them.


----------



## jmdlcar (Aug 15, 2013)

I get text every week and on Friday of every week I delete them. I don't even look at them. I'll never text no one cause I don't know how and I don't want to learn how. I don't even talk to anyone when driving a car. I lost 2 cars from cell phone from other people.

Jack


----------



## MysticColby (Aug 15, 2013)

Some friends and I were driving to go river rafting for the day a couple years ago. I was driving. the navigator looked over at the car next to us, and they were clearly texting while driving 45mph. he took a picture, then I sped up and he took a picture of the license plate, then I sped up again to get away from them. He sent the pictures to the highway patrol (just their 'contact us' email, they don't exactly have contact info for vigilantes). Anyways, on the way back from the trip, he gets a reply with something to the effect of "thank you for your concern, unfortunately there isn't anything we can do in this particular case."
In a way, that's reasonable (I wouldn't want someone to take a picture of me texting while parked, then I end up with a huge ticket because someone wanted to have some giggles), but it also sucks that there isn't anything you can do about attempted involuntary manslaughter.


----------



## rickbb (Aug 16, 2013)

I've often wished I had the guts to get one of those "illegal" cell phone jammers and rig it up to my car. That way no one within 100 yards of me could use their stupid phones and would have to pay attention to their driving for once in their lives.

EDIT:

I think every car made should have one built in that disabled all cell signals whenever the switch is on and in gear.


----------



## jimdoc (Aug 16, 2013)

rickbb said:


> I've often wished I had the guts to get one of those "illegal" cell phone jammers and rig it up to my car. That way no one within 100 yards of me could use their stupid phones and would have to pay attention to their driving for once in their lives.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> I think every car made should have one built in that disabled all cell signals whenever the switch is on and in gear.



That would just distract the idiots even more trying to figure out what is wrong with their precious phone while driving.

Jim


----------



## AndyWilliams (Aug 16, 2013)

rickbb said:


> I've often wished I had the guts to get one of those "illegal" cell phone jammers and rig it up to my car. That way no one within 100 yards of me could use their stupid phones and would have to pay attention to their driving for once in their lives.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> I think every car made should have one built in that disabled all cell signals whenever the switch is on and in gear.



If I'm right, two cars headed toward each other, at just 45 mph, would have only a little more than 2 seconds to close a 100 yard gap. Not nearly enough time to protect yourself with a jammer. And that would be imagining a field of 100 yards moving with your car. I'm not sure of the physics, but it would seem that the field wouldn't be the full 100 yards in advance of the car, as it travels.



MysticColby said:


> attempted involuntary manslaughter.



That made me laugh. It's kinda like government intelligence!


----------

